# MEMORIAL DAY RIDE



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Having a little fun at sabine river rats on the max.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! i like the chain link radiator brackets too :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok: Looks like the rad. has met the ground LOL


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yea my buddy flipped it while we were tuning the programmer.


----------

